# 14ft Logan skiff (Johnson skiff) budget project....



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That's a sweet deal you got on that hull. It'll turn out real nice! Now that I think of it...that hull looks very familiar! Were you at B&B boats with that boat a week ago? If so, I was the black dude you talked to for a lil while. I was there drooling over that 13 footer they had in the shop!

Anyway, I've been really interested in those mitchell type hulls for a while ESPECIALLY after seeing the one that Capt. Willy Lee did! You've probably seen it but here it is...

http://nativeflycharters.com/wordpress/2012/02/02/american-shad-run-st-johns-river/

http://saltyshores.com/wordpress/2011/10/31/general/micro-skiff-micro-tarpon/


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah that's was me from last week and yeah u were drooling at the sky blue 14ft larvae skiff for almost 30 Minutes! ;D

I buy fiberglass stuff from O.V for a good price and akways asked him for a advice.

Thanks for the links! I already seen it and it'$ badass looking skiff!


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I loved mine. Had it for years. The only thing I didn't like was the hull slap. But A guy on here is redoing one now. And he faired the front of the spray chime. I think would be worth a look for you. Since you got it ready to do now.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I loved mine. Had it for years. The only thing I didn't like was the hull slap. But A guy on here is redoing one now. And he faired the front of the spray chime. I think would be worth a look for you. Since you got it ready to do now.


Yeah....I've seen it and I think it's a good idea to add a putty on the chines. Hopefully that'll reduce hull slap.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

It's not much done to the skiff. I just sanded the whole hull with accident grinder marks all over but oh well. I bought a gallon of fiberglass putty with micro ballons to fill the holes and smooth the hull out.


Next I'm going to sand some more and buy a primer for the paint. What primer should I get?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I would buy the prime that the paint recommends that way you will not have the possibility of incompatability.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Most of my time working on my skiff is FREAKIN sanding,, sanding,, and sanding until the hull get all smooth out.  Then I added a touch up work with missed spots with the fiberglass putty.

Now I just want my skiff to become more quietier while fishing in skinny water for reds and trout. So I added a fiberglass silicia ballons around the chine in front of the boat.  Hopefully it Will make this skiff more quiet and tomorrow hopefullly I can finish sand the whole hull before I can prime the skiff on Friday.

I'm glad most of my sanding days are over!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I would go back further on the chine and put more of a angle so it's not so step like. I smoothed mine out about 6' from the start of the chine and puttied till it was a smooth transition, and she is pretty damn quiet now.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I would go back further on the chine and put more of a angle so it's not so step like. I smoothed mine out about 6' from the start of the chine and puttied till it was a smooth transition, and she is pretty damn quiet now.



Thanks for the reply. That's why I put pictures on it to see if I done it right but I will go back and add some more putty.

Thanks again!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > I would go back further on the chine and put more of a angle so it's not so step like. I smoothed mine out about 6' from the start of the chine and puttied till it was a smooth transition, and she is pretty damn quiet now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I had gone back just a little further, but the improvement on hull slap was tremendous. You'll be happy you did it, trust me.


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

Why can't I ever find a boat like this in my area? $300, I could 1 slice bologna sandwiches for a month and have that to spend. Hell the trailer title is worth that much.

You have a nice little project going. Can't wait to see the end result as I'm sure you are too.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Why can't I ever find a boat like this in my area?  $300, I could 1 slice bologna sandwiches for a month and have that to spend.  Hell the trailer title is worth that much.
> 
> You have a nice little project going.  Can't wait to see the end result as I'm sure you are too.



Thanks   yeah.... i was lucky enough to find a johnsen skiff style because I regret on the last one.   The guy wanted for $1000 bucks for boat, trailer, and 1989 25hp evinrude electric start tiller and sold a boat and trailer with clean title for $300 without a motor.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I just finish sanding everything on my skiff and hoping I didnt miss anything.   I put a first marine primer with 5% mineral sprints on a first coat and notice I missed some few spots but hell with it..  It's anit about being perfection on a skiff but I do want it to look good and go fishing!

Tmr I Will apply on a good second coat and sand again before I apply a first black paint with 10% paint thinner hopefully tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I just painted the first coat of black paint on this skiff. It's not a WOW factor but it does look alot better than when I first bought. I'm pretty happy with it and remember it's only a budget skiff and I'm not going to kill myself trying.to.make my skiff looks perfection. At least it matches my black fusion for all I care! ;D



















I'm going to sand it again and repaint it in next 2 days......


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thats gunna be sweeet !!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

It's been a week since I put a first coat of black marine topside paint.  Then waited for few days and wet sanded with 220 grits then applied 2nd coat of paint.  Today, I just finished wetsanded with 600 grits to get it smooth and applied the 3rd coat of paint.  While it's wet and tacky....I looked at Krylon Silver webbing spray paint and I'm thinking in my mind wondering if I want to webbing this hull with silver paint.  So I went for it and see how it goes with the webbing.  It came out pretty good!

I just bought 5 gallons of resin, 80sq ft of 1708 fiberglass mat, plywood, and hardener to build a rear deck probably this weekend.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

just flipped this skiff at my grandparents house so I can work inside the hull.  This skiff weighted like a ton!  










Grinding off the gelcoat off the glass so I can prepare for rebuilding a rear deck with a open hatch.

Grinding is not fun at all!










Just made a progress to grind it all out










Grinding the glass in a hot sun is totally sucks! However after drinking a bunch of budlight beer does really help to ingore from fiberglass itching!

More to come later....


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice job so far! Paint looks good. Can't wait to see how you finish off the inside.
Did you get that poling platform ordered yet?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Nice job so far! Paint looks good. Can't wait to see how you finish off the inside.
> Did you get that poling platform ordered yet?


Thanks. I think I will wait for the platform later and wait to see how it does without it. I'm still want that bamboo stlye platform for my skiff!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey Guys.....It's been a month that I haven't been working on my skiff.....shame on me but moving and my daughter's ballet class is in my head for awhile. After that ...I have use my spare time to finish my skiff. I cut out the storge Box so I can have more room to walk around. I just build and fiberglass a raised rear deck that took my alots of time to built a very strong deck. My Friend and I totaled almost 550lbs standing on a rear deck and it's very solid!

Here is the pics! If you have any ?? Or a concern...pls let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

My skiff is getting close to be done! I just sanded the whole boat and get ready to primer the bare glass. I just rolled 2nd coat of primer. Now I'm waiting for it to dry before I'll paint white with black and silver webbing.

List of things that needs to be done!

Lower my trailer with New 8” tires

Add a bob's manual jackplate

Slap my 30hp Nissan (tohatsu 2 stroke) tiller with ss prop

Add a push pole clips

Try to make a bamboo poling platform

Add a rod holders, electrical, navigation lights, and a New Trolling motor.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If that were mine, I would put a 1/2-3/4" toe rail around your rear opening. I would step in there and break my leg. 

Nice job your doing. I really like the splatter hull.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> If that were mine, I would put a 1/2-3/4" toe rail around your rear opening.  I would step in there and break my leg.
> 
> Nice job your doing.  I really like the splatter hull.


Thanks Ducknut

Yeah that's a good idea....I can make a wood strip around the edge near to rear opening and then spray it black.

Thanks man!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Just paint on the first coat!...it's starting to look better and close to finish!




























Now I'm waiting for it to dry then start add a second coat. Hopefully it will be done by this weekend!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Not about the color. The height difference is what will catch your attention and prevent you from stepping into it - just like so many boats have the small rail around the bow.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> If that were mine, I would put a 1/2-3/4" toe rail around your rear opening.  I would step in there and break my leg.
> 
> Nice job your doing.  I really like the splatter hull.


A toe rail? I don't get it? Now you'll just trip over it and fall into the water and get ate by an ornery gator. ;-)

It's looking good so far! The splatter is nice.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

It's about almost done! Just finished with final coat with silver and black splatter, added a jackplate, passenger seat, and rod holders. Now I have to finish with touching up to do, sanding and paint the rub rails, add a push pole clips, and try to get my 30HP motor back up and running!


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

When you fish alone, what stops that seat from bouncing up and down? 

Everything looks great. Ive been looking at those seats for my boat if those are the Tempress?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> When you fish alone, what stops that seat from bouncing up and down?
> 
> Everything looks great. Ive been looking at those seats for my boat if those are the Tempress?


The skiff is not quite finish yet..   I'm still waiting for 3M RUBBER strip around the lid of the storge hatch to dampen the sound and add waterproof.  Also I just bought a cooler lid strap down from west marine to prevent from bouncing up and down.  Like u open the rubber strap from the yeti cooler to open and close? That kind of parts for the storge.

Yes my seat is from Tempress and it's very nice seat!  I will add a bungee cord to secure the seat while trailering on the road.

Thanks man....This is low budget skiff so it can look great and will last for many years.  I spend about almost 80 hours and about $530 dollars later.  Fiberglass resin, epoxy putty, nicore board and marine ply is the most expensive to spend.

I hope I can water test this skiff hopefully this weekend if my motor runs in a top running shape.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Got the motor up and running again and test it out on the lake.   The boat is very soliid with decks and a little too much power with 30HP gasket swap.  The motor runs awesome with brand new lower unit and rides smooth




























Now the motor need to be sand, prime, paint, and add a new s.s prop. Then fix the wiring for the trailer and finish touch up work with the skiff..


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's my performance report.......  My skiff is barebones with manual jackplate and 30HP Nissan 2 stroke with 12” pitch 3 blade mild cup aluminum prop.  My skiff, 220lbs person, and 2 gallons of tank tops me out at 33.2 MPH and the holeshot is really good.  I want a better holeshot and more mid range power so I'm thinking a 4 blade 13” pitch aluminum propeller but I do not want too much stern lift.  Any thoughts? My goal is sick holeshot and better cruising speed in lowet RPM but dont Care about Top speed.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The 4 blade should give you what you are looking for. For stern lift, just make sure the prop is not designed for lift.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Ahhhhhh, The Stark lake testing grounds.
Glad to see the boat got tested! Time for the poling platform huh?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Ahhhhhh, The Stark lake testing grounds.
> Glad to see the boat got tested! Time for the poling platform huh?


Yep.....my testing ground.....lol.  I think I'm going to pass the poling platform and use the cooler instead.  Some places that I go has a mangrove tunnel shoreline for Snook and tarpon.

Ducknut.... Yeah  I have to find out if the 4 blade dont have a stern lift type for the prop.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Typically if you cup a prop it reduced stern lift but in some cases it can be made to lift as well.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Typically if you cup a prop it reduced stern lift but in some cases it can be made to lift as well.



Yeah that's what I was thinking the same thing. So I'm thinking about 3 blade 11” pitch with double cup so I can have a bow lift prop....maybe.....


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

This morning I just wanted to make all homemade PCV push pole holders and  tiller extension for all under $10 bucks.  It works out very well and I make sure my motor has no torque pull with it and it's feels like a powersteering with the motor.

My push pole holders made out sch40 PCV 1.5” diameter and bend it to a ”J” shape from thr stove oven and sand it smooth.  Then paint it all with black fusion spray paint can and mount it with s.s hardware.
;D


















Oh yeah my closet dowel push pole with north tide spike and foot is 6 years old and still going strong!


----------



## racer04 (Aug 31, 2013)

I have a Johnson skiff project I'm doing right now and want little to no hull slap his should I got about that? How far from the start of the chine in the bow untill the point where you should quit applying the putty at? Is there a decent measurement? : :-?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> I have a Johnson skiff project I'm doing right now and want little to no hull slap his should I got about that? How far from the start of the chine in the bow untill the point where you should quit applying the putty at? Is there a decent measurement?  : :-?


At least a foot farther from where the chine meets the water, with your typical load. Seeing as that is where the slap is going to happen.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1358727903.
Here is what I did. I wish I had gone back a little further. Most everyone I fish with is 200+ and I'm only 170, so the bow doesn't sit as low when I'm up there. It's still pretty damn quiet, though.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice B, real sweet boat!


----------



## racer04 (Aug 31, 2013)

Should I build it out to be flush with the curve of the boat? Like to where you wouldn't even see it untill you are in the back? 1/4 of the boat of it was out of the water


----------



## racer04 (Aug 31, 2013)

also what did it end up floating in?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> also what did it end up floating in?



it's floats 4 to 5 inches loaded with 2 people.


----------



## racer04 (Aug 31, 2013)

That's what I thought mine floats in like nothing hen it was stripped down I hope mine is similar draft!! I'm adding a lot more stuff I'll be happy with 6. Is yours made with woven roven?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> That's what I thought mine floats in like nothing hen it was stripped down I hope mine is similar draft!! I'm adding a lot more stuff I'll be happy with 6. Is yours made with woven roven?


They float in spit, when barebones. But, they are pretty weight sensitive. Doing yours with composites, you should be at 6" or even a tad under.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

[smiley=no_derail.png].


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

This too, shall pass.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> [smiley=no_derail.png].


A thousand apologies for my uncouthly behavior.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

just about 85% done on my skiff. just installed a new Minnkota bowmount Edge 45 and a free binimi top on my skiff with yami 9.9hp 2 stroke (back up motor) while my 30hp tohatsu is in the works.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

What does that boat do with the 40hp. Looks a like fun.


----------

